# Alternative Gigs



## ubereats2020 (Mar 27, 2020)

Looking for alternative gigs other than delivering food/people
Work from home gigs with no boss are preferable. Thoughts?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

🧑‍🍳🎂 Well damn. Just come out right out and say you want a cake job.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

You can do online surveys. They pay like $2 a survey which take about an hour to complete. So if you can do 10 surveys a day, for a week, that's $140 bucks!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ubereats2020 said:


> Looking for alternative gigs other than delivering food/people
> Work from home gigs with no boss are preferable. Thoughts?


Do you have any marketable skills?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Someone is needed at the Auto Upholstery Shop to suck the farts out of car seats.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm working from home right now making $13.75 an hour for the tutoring center of an online university. Driving for Uber is better, but it helps me keep my skills up.



ConkeyCrack said:


> You can do online surveys. They pay like $2 a survey which take about an hour to complete. So if you can do 10 surveys a day, for a week, that's $140 bucks!


I know this to be true from first hand experience. I made a few dollars, but decided I'd rather pay dollars not to have to take such surveys.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I'm working from home right now making $13.75 an hour for the tutoring center of an online university. Driving for Uber is better, but it helps me keep my skills up.
> 
> I know this to be true from first hand experience. I made a few dollars, but decided I'd rather pay dollars not to have to take such surveys.


Looking at an inappropriate site recently, tutor-porn looks like the current big thing.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ubereats2020 said:


> Looking for alternative gigs other than delivering food/people
> Work from home gigs with no boss are preferable. Thoughts?


What skills do you have? Think outside the box to make them work for you.

I do restaurant security audits from home and while sitting in my car waiting on pings - Word of mouth sends me new customers.

I resell items on Craigslist, and Ebay. While out Ubering if I see yard/garage sales I stop and see what I can pick-up cheap. Same with resale stores like Goodwill and Salvation Army. Hit them up for deals. Also store closeouts can be turned around for a decent price.

I do computer maintenance for individuals, clean-up their systems and get them back to working like new without deleting their personal files like the big box stores do when they factory reset computers and charge $50.00 - Word of mouth sends me new customers.

I install wired networks in mom and pop businesses that often run older computers and don't want to dive into wireless technology. - Word of mouth sends me new customers.

Outside of the reselling the other gigs take some basic skills. Don't get me wrong reselling for a profit also takes skills, however most people can learn those easily.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have done various gigs, but it's hard to sell them for as much as Uber pays.

One of my gigs is I teach the state concealed carry course. It is pretty much work from home except a trip to the shooting range. But the problem is, the ranges in town charge $60 per person for the same service, and the county limits me to 6 students per day, and the credit card processors don't want to work with me (or want to charge me exorbitant fees) because "guns are bad... mmmKay". So what I end up with, is I book a class of 6, 3 people don't show up, and then I make $180 for spending 9 hours teaching and a few hours of prep time on the ends.

And then I realize I could have just made more driving for Uber.

So now I set a minimum, $200 to do the course with me no matter how many people show up, and I don't get many takers due to competition.

I feel I could easily make a full time gig out of being an instructor if I couldn't drive for Uber, but why work twice as hard as you have to. Uber is easy money.



FLKeys said:


> I do computer maintenance for individuals, clean-up their systems and get them back to working like new without deleting their personal files like the big box stores do when they factory reset computers and charge $50.00 - Word of mouth sends me new customers.


$50 seems pretty low, assuming you are backing up their files, reformatting the hard drive and reinstalling the OS.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I have done various gigs, but it's hard to sell them for as much as Uber pays.
> 
> One of my gigs is I teach the state concealed carry course. It is pretty much work from home except a trip to the shooting range. But the problem is, the ranges in town charge $60 per person for the same service, and the county limits me to 6 students per day, and the credit card processors don't want to work with me (or want to charge me exorbitant fees) because "guns are bad... mmmKay". So what I end up with, is I book a class of 6, 3 people don't show up, and then I make $180 for spending 9 hours teaching and a few hours of prep time on the ends.
> 
> ...


The $50.00 is what the big box store charge to factory restore and delete everything, I charge on a floating scale based on how long it takes and if I do it at my house or theirs. Onsite work is more expensive. Off site work is cheaper because I can do multiple things while waiting on processing time.

Local gun store offered me a chance to teach concealed carry course at their location. After looking into it I passed. I did not like their procedures and teaching points. It was very lacking in many areas.


----------

